# Pileated Woodpecker



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.woods-n-waternews.com/Ar...ker-Michigans-forest-bird-extraordinaire.html

L & O


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

When one of these swoops in to our suet feeders, we notice!!!!!


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

When I was a teenager, many years ago, I was sitting against the base of a tree, hunting, when a Pileated Woodpecker, that I didn't know was there, started "hammering" on the same tree about 20-30' over my head.

I about pee'd my pants! :tdo12:


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Cool bird. I see a lot more now than I did twenty years ago. knu2xs, I can imagine that was a start, makes me chuckle at the thought!


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

We have a few around here. Love them. Demanding birds though!!! lol Once they know you have a suit cake out there for them, they'll make your place a stop on the daily rounds. If there's no cake, they'll let you know!!! lol Very vocal! I can hear them for 100's of yards working their way from state land to our place in the morning. Yapping and pounding on trees all the way. And pray they don't take a liking to your mailbox!!!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I saw my first up-close pileated 2 years ago while deer hunting in Newaygo County. Saw another one this past deer season. Very cool birds.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

I have a suit cake hanging in front of my office window. Every so often, I'll be sitting there on the computer and one will land on it. About scares the $%#$^$ out of me! lol


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I see them all the time near Wellston. They love my suet cakes and I see them often while deer hunting.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes a striking site, like the snapshots I took early last December, in conditions just as described in the article. In my humble experience, these seem to be nearly everywhere in Michigan. I've seen many in woods not far from rivers, from the Pine R near Wellston (love the Dublin General Store) to metro D. Around my NOTW in the upper Rouge tributaries they seem to have increased greatly the past few years, not sure if this is tied to the downfall of the common crows from W Nile V the past ten yrs. (I miss those interesting large birds, which used to walk down the middle of the street in my neighborhood like they owned it). I also often see two other WP species here... blessed daily w mallards, bats, owls, raptors and countless others. God bless Michigan!


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

If they are so wide spread, they need to read Wicka to find they are supposed to inhabit old growth timber stands....


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

very common where I deer hunt,watched 6 at 1 time tearing up dead ash.
I think they love emerald ash bore.


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

Was fishing a little lake in Washtenaw county. He was on a large stump pecking away.

Not long after, I was driving in a 40 mph zone, and large bird flew out in front of me. Was a pilated. He flew next to my car within 15 feet of me for about a quarter mile.

I live in Chelsea area, we have one who spends lots of time in our swamp. He has flown through the yard countless times, and have heard others near by. 
I don't feed em, I have kids an they already have enough to deal with, don't want any of them getting pecked in the head lol


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I love seeing these birds at my camp in spalding. Take pictures of them everytime I get a chance


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Their sounds:

https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Pileated_Woodpecker/sounds

I didn't realize that the 4th one down the list was a pileated. I have not heard the nestlings sound. A pair has been spending more time around my cabin(Montcalm Co.) the past 6 months. Maybe I will hear the young begging for food this spring.

L & O


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Have then here.
Used to be they were only found(by me anyway) farther north , and their square holes in trees were always interesting.
Last year only one young was around with an adult in the fall. 
Only noticing one adult so far this year.


----------



## tcfishes (Oct 2, 2013)

Last summer I had my hammock about 15' up in a tree and was relaxing when one landed right at my feet and looked around for about 30 seconds. I also watched a pair of them go round-n-round the base of a tree from my tent about 5 feet away. Beautiful, large birds. They have a very interesting call too. Kinda reminds me of a monkey.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

We have a load of them around our house. Such cool birds! It's amazing to watch them tear up a tree!!
I suspect that we will be seeing a real population boom with them over the next few years. With the ash borer larvae and the pine sawyer larvae, there will be PLENTY of food for them.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

tcfishes said:


> Last summer I had my hammock about 15' up in a tree and was relaxing when one landed right at my feet and looked around for about 30 seconds. I also watched a pair of them go round-n-round the base of a tree from my tent about 5 feet away. Beautiful, large birds. They have a very interesting call too. Kinda reminds me of a monkey.


How do you climb into, and out of a hammock that is 15 feet above the ground?


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

Fishndude said:


> How do you climb into, and out of a hammock that is 15 feet above the ground?


Carefully


----------



## tcfishes (Oct 2, 2013)

Fishndude said:


> How do you climb into, and out of a hammock that is 15 feet above the ground?


I have a bench for cleaning fish and then a couple 2x4s nailed to the tree.... And yes, very carefully.


----------

